# Obama Visit



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Obama is coming during Holy week. I would advise being very vigilant during this time. I would not plan a visit to the Embassy or VA as there may be protests. NOW THIS IS JUST ME NOTHING REPORTED.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Paid protestors*



c_acton98 said:


> Obama is coming during Holy week. I would advise being very vigilant during this time. I would not plan a visit to the Embassy or VA as there may be protests. NOW THIS IS JUST ME NOTHING REPORTED.


The same fringe/corrupt people that will never accept US military opening bases again, they don't want colonial rule but want the big money and things to remain the way they are the very wealthy and the extremely poor.

The paid protesters (job for the day it pays the bills) paid for by Chinese citizens/big business/corruption (main reason), these protesters look very poor but have the same freshly printed signs, included with there free bus ride from the province, meals to and from, many cover their faces because it's money and needed badly.

I've had a few drinking sessions with neighbors and they wish we had a base here again and they think we are returning the bases, they also like the fact that we are protecting them. The news media will cover the happening's because it sells, my wife is cursing at the TV when these nutz get any air time.

Vigilance at all times when out and about is a good thing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*US President*



mcalleyboy said:


> The same fringe/corrupt people that will never accept US military opening bases again, they don't want colonial rule but want the big money and things to remain the way they are the very wealthy and the extremely poor.
> 
> The paid protesters (job for the day it pays the bills) paid for by Chinese citizens/big business/corruption (main reason), these protesters look very poor but have the same freshly printed signs, included with there free bus ride from the province, meals to and from, many cover their faces because it's money and needed badly.
> 
> ...





c_acton98 said:


> Obama is coming during Holy week. I would advise being very vigilant during this time. I would not plan a visit to the Embassy or VA as there may be protests. NOW THIS IS JUST ME NOTHING REPORTED.


Very true. Not a good time to go to or visit the embassy. In fact, I would imagine that US security might be so tight as to make it near impossible to get into the building.

Also true is that the vast majority of the protesters are paid and only there for the money they are given. I spent a lot of time working as a volunteer at the Swagman Hotel across the street from the embassy. Most of the protests begin by forming in that area and I have seen this first hand.

Main thing here is to stay a safe distance from any protest. This should include Aussies and all other foreign visitors as well. An outbreak of violence and they will not care who you are, where you are from, or the color of your skin.

Use extreme caution...


----------

